# Anyone know squats near venice,ca



## Mr. Expendable (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm going hitching with my friend from LA To portland, OR and we wanted to stay in venice for a few weeks but I've had friends tell me that they have and it's not good because there a lot of gangs out there.... does anyone know any places near there that would be better or any squats


----------



## xRastaxRuggzx (Dec 16, 2010)

dude you can sleep pretty much anywhere in venice, except on the parks and recreation department prop and beach, and not get fucked with. 3rd and Rose has a whole block thats just homebums kicken it on the sidewalk. some people even have dressers out there.


----------



## xRastaxRuggzx (Dec 16, 2010)

you have to be up promptly by six though


----------



## Monkeywrench (Dec 16, 2010)

I slept on the beach of Venice Beach for a week and never got fucked with by anyone. I slept somewhat close to the water though so I couldn't be seen at night. Do people do anything if you're caught out on the sand?


----------



## Cardboard (Dec 16, 2010)

If you are not an idiot, people leave you alone for the most part. The police are probably (understandably) tired of dealing with the homeless there, so they arent always the nicest. if you arent being disrespectful, or fucking around with their drug market, the gangs will leave you alone. I got pretty close to having a problem, trying to drop a few ounces of grass from portland there, but when they realized I didnt have so much, and I was just a dumb kid, they let me alone.
I really would reccomend sleeping on the beach, and if you do, head down right near the pier. they take a tractor witha giant rake over the beach some nights, and I have seen a few kids lose all of their shit, because the tractor drivers are also quite tired of the bums, and wont slow down while you are waking up and trying to get the fuck out of the way without losing anything.
There is a parking lot near the post office and library, about 1 km from the beach, everyone on homebum hill knows where its at, probably get an early morning wake up, and keep all of your shit tight and close to you, as you will be sleeping around tons of fucked up junkies and the likes. Its really easy to get by though, try not to get stuck too long. the only place I will spange, as it is too easy to make 100$ a day there. unfortunately, its soo easy you often spend it all on you drug of choice (I had my own weed from portland, so for me and crew it was just top shelf liquor, and the occasional lsd, though pretty much everything is available), and wake up wishing you had money for coffee.
Have fun, and keep yer dick wrapped, theres lots of pretty young beach girls there that are total hobosexuals, and dont think that you are the first crusty nasty bum she has fucked.


----------



## xRastaxRuggzx (Dec 16, 2010)

hobosexuals, thats a good one. But idk I never attempted to sleep directly on the beach, but over in that little ampitheathre style bleacher set up west of the basketball courts has those three covered "Lots" for lack of a better term. Looks sorta like a car wash used to be there. I slept there a few nights and was told one night by the cops that it was beach property and I can sleep anywhere but the beach and park property. Know alotta kids sleep over near the Smurf near Santa Monica pier.


----------



## Linda/Ziggy (Dec 31, 2010)

Cops have been doing sweeps and arresting everyone on the beach/boardwalk.
So watch out !
No organized squats anywhere in LA as far as I know.
Linda/Ziggy


----------



## Diagaro (Dec 31, 2010)

hobosexual. this is awsome!!!
but yuck i like my hand better . . .


----------



## junkyard (Dec 31, 2010)

cops do sweeps on a regular basis in the summer time, alot less in the winter, maybe once or twice a month. 
usually it will be SUVs, 4wheelers and sometimes helicopters and horses. 
they will write you a ticket and send you on your way, unless they run your name and you have warrants. 
i slept alot on the oasis(north end near the showers) and never got messed with, same with the aforementioned lot. 
if you do sleep in the lot, try to sleep in a group. and of course the tunnels, or walk along the canals and find a vacant house, they are out there!
in my opinion, there isnt a gang problem in Venice, the notion is an old superstition. if someone was making you feel this way, they are just playing on your fears. now that being said, shakedowns happen on occasion if your flaunting money or telling your business to everybody and their mother. 
isn't that just common sense though?
and I'm not saying there's no gangs in venice, but its not a problem. 
theres not many legit squats in LA that arent super low-key, everybodys a little paranoid. 
as a side note, dont get pissy with the cops or they will dump your shit somewhere and drop your ass on skid row with the quickness. 
sorry about the rant.


----------



## Sydney (Dec 31, 2010)

Theres a house in hollywood called the drunk tank, they used to throw shows there but now people just live/drink there.. i havent been there in a few years but two friends of mine live there. I know there pretty cool with random travelers staying there..... can you gount how many times i said the word "there"?


----------

